# How to make plain ol' perfect working firecrackers



## mazpot (Aug 7, 2009)

I did this and it worked like a motherfucker.
It's simply the way you SHOULD be making firecrackers but without a single mistake or problem unlike many errors I read in other threads.. which is why I think this is gonna be the most helpful thread for firecrackers.

Ingredients:

Crackers. 
The bigger the better. DON'T USE BREAD! Bread absorbs peanut butter exactly the same as to how butter dissolves into bread via toast when you put it in the toaster.
You want big crackers because small ones like ritz are hard to handle. PB oozes all over the place and makes a mess.

Tin foil
You need to wrap your firecrackers in tin foil in order to prevent any of the weed to be vaped while in the oven. 1 small sheet as long as it covers the whole cracker is enough. Just place cracker in the center and tighten the tin foil together to be closed off from any air leaks. DO NOT PLACE TIN FOIL IN A MICROWAVE!

Microwave
just to heat the firecrackers for a few seconds. This is important because it prepares the weed to be cooked when placed in the oven after. And can cook remaining weed into the peanutbutter or at least prepares it better when you microwave again later.

Organic peanut butter/Nutella 
Organic is important because you want as much fat as possible. Nutella (that chocolate spread) is better though because it has more fat.
You cannot use artificial pb like skippys and jif and such because there is less fat and overall artificial. You can still use it but it will not be as good at all. 

Oven
Make sure it's set to bake.
Don't freak out if your oven is not clean and using it will result in a ton of smoke. But that's why the tin foil will protect the crackers from gaining a smokey taste. My oven was dirty as FUCK and the whole damn place was filled with smoke but the firecrackers came out/tasted beautiful because the tin foil protected it. Tin foil is your friend.

Weed
about a joint/bowl worth.. like a small nugget for just one firecracker. A fat nugget I took was able to make 4.

Instructions:

PREHEAT oven to 320 NO LESS NO MORE! 340 is the vaping temperature for weed meaning you will burn it away if it's set to 340 but it won't cook right if it's under 320 either. People recommend 280 which I think is fuckin stupid, I did that before and it took like an hour....

Break up the weed into cig tobacco sized DUST! This is important so the peanutbutter can absorb as much as possible. If you just throw in a nugget, it will only absorb thc from the buttom part of the nugget that's touching the pb.

Spread the organic pb on the center of two crackers. You don't want to smear it all over the cracker because that will be messy and weed will just ooze out and you waste a bit.

Sprinkle weed on the center of the peanutbutter. You really don't need a lot.. just enough to cover the center of the pb. If you sprinkle too much all over the peanut butter, then you WILL lose a bit once you place the cracker on top and pb oozes out (keep in mind that organic peanutbutter due to its oil is pretty liquidy so be careful). Carefully place the cracker (doesn't matter if one cracker has more pb than the other) on top of the weed filled cracker and squish them together VERY gently! 

When you are done making them, place them on a plate and microwave them on high power (I set it to 7 to be safe) for exactly 15 seconds no more no less.

THEN you must wrap them in tin foil. You really don't have to wrap it like it's a joint (which is hard to do with a sloppy firecracker) just close the tin foil together to keep it wrapped and away from air leaks.

Place the foiled up crackers on a cookie sheet and put it in the oven FOR EXACTLY 22 MINUTES.
Better set your time correctly. Time is a pretty huge fuckin factor here because we don't want the weed to burn which it will in only 5-10 minutes more than 22.

After exactly 22 min (i opened the oven right when 60 seconds after 21 min passed lol) The oven should smell a bit like cooked peanutbutter, the tin foil is actually helping the weed smell from leaking (which is great for stealth btw)
Take out the firecrackers and remove the tin foil (which will release a beautiful pb weed smell). If done right, the peanutbutter looks tight and stuck like oreo cookies. The crackers are toasty and the pb is toughened.

REMOVE the tin foil and place the cookies in the microwave, yes again, for 15 seconds just like earleir. This cooks any remaining weed left while it is still hot. be quick though. After that, you are done but you should wait till they cool off or you'll burn yourself!



TROUBLES:

People recommend 280 degrees but this is not good because it will cook for a damn near hour till its done.. 340 or higher will burn it. 320 is where it should be at.

Don't be lazy and just throw your firecrackers into the microwave.. this will burn it away.

People who don't use tin foil may burn away their weed when they experiment with different temperatures. Tin foil helps keep firecrackers stable. 

Everyone has different bodies.. it took me 3 hours to reach my peak, but my friend took only less than an hour to reach his (and he got the firecrackers with the LESS weed in them, and got even higher than me!) Don't take more thinking they don't work and end up tripping out.


make this a sticky. helpful shit


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 9, 2009)

Somebody did the exact same post my man

Its how I learned how to make firecrackers

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/97943-firecrackers.html


----------



## oarngesownall (Sep 29, 2009)

I burned mine very badly no question about it but will they still work???????????????


----------



## TheGanjaGuru (Nov 29, 2009)

I just want to add that nutella actually has less fat per serving than both organic PB (like Adams) and plain 'ol jiffy. I have made these before, and I think you might be making the process a bit too complex. Really all you need to do is mix about a joints worth of quality cannabis with 2-3 tbls of PB (I like Adam's the most because it is easy to mix with the bud), mix the PB and the ground bud together in a bowl and use a spatula to spread it over some saltines. Wrap them in aluminum foil and place them on a cookie sheet. Heat your oven to 300 degrees and bake your crackers for about 25-30 mins, remove from oven, allow to cool and enjoy. The microwave step I am not entirely convinced is necessary. 

Great write up though, but it seems like I have read this somewhere else. Really there is no need to be so ritualistic, just set a timer so you don't burn your crackers. Really a great way to enjoy the effects of edibles without using a large quantity of bud.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Nov 30, 2009)

Firecrackers ARE NOT for everyone! The amount of potent weed you use will have a def impact on your 'trip'. Alot of people who are not used to strong edibles may freak out when they experience a serious 'body high' for the first time. Almost like a salvia trip, and way long lasting. Less is more in this case. My firecrackers were made with organic graham crackers, peanut butter and melted dark chocolate as well. Yum-O! Just be safe and don't overdo it!


----------



## green fan (Dec 8, 2009)

I have become a firecracker fanatic. I believe that I have perfected the recipe for my use.
I use regular or cinammin graham crackers.
I grind approx 1 gram of bud for each cracker in the coffee grinder until it is almost dust. (a sticky stinky dust)
I then add Macadmaina butter to the cannabis. Macadamia butter has 24 g fat compared to peanut and almond butter at 16 g. I am not exact on the measurements but you want to work it out that you stir it in very well. 
I then put the mixture in the fridge for about 15 mins. This allows the mixture to stiffen and go on the crackers better.
I place a spoonful of butter between each cracker then wrap in aluminum foil (making sure no vapor could escape). - shiney side out
Put in oven at 335 f for approx 25 mins (I place on a baking sheet)

My girlfriend and her brother can eat like half and they can't walk. I eat 1 and feel great all day. I supplement about a half a firecracker every 2 hrs during the weekend. My tolerance is through the roof. 
I never realized the plethora of good smoke and eats I would have from growing!


----------



## brainwarp (Dec 13, 2009)

I like the idea of mixing the weed in the pb, then spread it. You only have to spread it on one cracker, instead of 2, and the weed is completely covered with the pb.


----------



## TheGanjaGuru (Dec 13, 2009)

Were do you get Macadmaina butter? That sounds pretty good. All the same, I think the process in the OP is way to complicated. This could hardly even be considered cooking, let alone rocket science.


----------



## ganji11 (Dec 13, 2009)

haha I have like two roaches and some keif of some swhag. Think I could make one?


----------



## dmanthetoker (Dec 13, 2009)

ganji11 said:


> haha I have like two roaches and some keif of some swhag. Think I could make one?


Yea man. that's deffinetly enough
i remember when i started smokin in 5th grade i had some keif saved up
and it was about a gram of keif and i used it all to make a firecracker with nutella. shit was insane
i got the gram of keif from about 32 grams of bud. so it was trippy. first and only time i had the dizzyness.


----------



## clasonde (Dec 18, 2009)

dude i followed your recipe, and i am a long time smoker and this recipe fucked me up man. i only used .3 of some dank buds and made 2 of these. i have never been as stoned on this recipe compared to cannabutter, or weed tea. dude +rep and my 2 firecrackers got 8 more minutes left.


----------



## brainwarp (Dec 19, 2009)

A giant thank you to everyone who posted info on Firecrackers. In 30+ years of smoking, I've only eaten weed a few times. Apparently not enough and/or did it wrong (I ate weed raw.)

Earlier this week I took about 1.5 grams (excellent) bud, pushed it thru a wire strainer, and mixed it with about tbsp of natural peanut butter. I spread the mixture on 9 "Toasted" sesame crackers, then capped them off with 9 more. I planned to bake them for 25 minutes at 310, but a phone call caused it to go 10 min. longer. I ate ONE, and washed it down with beer and tequila, but couldn't wait for it to take effect, so I smoked some hash, and drank some more beer and tequila.

It took about an hour to start, then continued to build. I was planning to eat a second one, but skipped it, as I was already too fucked up. Holy fucking shit, I was completely trashed. I think I was still stoned when I woke up. Don't think I can do that more than once a month.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 19, 2009)

mazpot said:


> I did this and it worked like a motherfucker.
> It's simply the way you SHOULD be making firecrackers but without a single mistake or problem unlike many errors I read in other threads.. which is why I think this is gonna be the most helpful thread for firecrackers.
> 
> Ingredients:
> ...


thanks for the idea, The ol' lady and I are gonna try this when it's harvest time +rep


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah.. thank you to all who posted.. i too have been wanting to try some edibles, but was a lil leary of making cannabutter, it just all seemed a lil too complicated honestly... but shit, firecrackers, i think i can handle that, lol.. harvest is right around the corner, and i can't wait to give them a try..

i do have one silly question for anyone with some experience with crackers/ edibles.. am i better off using an indica dom strain to make them, or a sativa dom strain, as i have both going right now? thanks again for all the 411 on the firecrackers..


----------



## brainwarp (Dec 19, 2009)

Hell, try some of each and let us know how it goes.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 19, 2009)

brainwarp said:


> Hell, try some of each and let us know how it goes.


 i like the way you think brainwarp, lol.. i was planning on doing that anyhoo's, i was just curioius if there was a prefference... but i will definitely try both out and let you know how goes it..


----------



## clasonde (Dec 20, 2009)

ive had better effects from dank indicas vs sativas when ingesting. its weird, ive put in more potent sativas into a recipe and didn't have a high and/or peak as good as I did when I used indicas.


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 22, 2009)

2 questions!

im fairly new to cooking with cannabis, as ive never had enough at the same time to use a large amount on something I wasnt sure would turn out..

well I made some cannabutter, and made my first batch of cookies with it. definitely felt a body high, but it wasnt the 5 hour intense stone i was hoping for. 

Would I be able to add a couple grams of weaker cannabutter to the firecracker instead of buds? and second, how long would I be able to store these for?? If i kept em in tin foil after cooking could i set em in the fridge or somethin? would be nice to make a bunch to share


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 22, 2009)

stonedcold89 said:


> 2 questions!
> 
> im fairly new to cooking with cannabis, as ive never had enough at the same time to use a large amount on something I wasnt sure would turn out..
> 
> ...


Did you read brainwarp's post




 A giant thank you to everyone who posted info on Firecrackers. In 30+ years of smoking, I've only eaten weed a few times. Apparently not enough and/or did it wrong (I ate weed raw.)

Earlier this week I took about 1.5 grams (excellent) bud, pushed it thru a wire strainer, and mixed it with about tbsp of natural peanut butter. I spread the mixture on 9 "Toasted" sesame crackers, then capped them off with 9 more. I planned to bake them for 25 minutes at 310, but a phone call caused it to go 10 min. longer. I ate ONE, and washed it down with beer and tequila, but couldn't wait for it to take effect, so I smoked some hash, and drank some more beer and tequila.

It took about an hour to start, then continued to build. I was planning to eat a second one, but skipped it, as I was already too fucked up. Holy fucking shit, I was completely trashed. I think I was still stoned when I woke up. Don't think I can do that more than once a month. 
__________________


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 22, 2009)

So just try a gram of bud with your butter and see what happens


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 22, 2009)

sure did, doesnt say if cannabutter can be used, its says he pushed it through a wire strainer. aka..keifing?


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 22, 2009)

oh sorry didnt see your second post. outta buds..thats why i was hopin the butter might work if i use a good dose of it lol


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 22, 2009)

i'll give it a shot i guess, will report back lol


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 22, 2009)

damn talk about messy...after bein in the fridge the butters solid, but a few minutes in warm air and its meltin everywhere. hahaha will see how the turn out...


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 22, 2009)

whoo eee. tastes like ganja! lol


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 23, 2009)

definitely got high! lol, same story..not the five hour super stoned i wanted, i think my butters just kinda shitty. cant wait til next harvest for more trim!!


----------



## green fan (Dec 28, 2009)

TheGanjaGuru said:


> Were do you get Macadmaina butter? That sounds pretty good. All the same, I think the process in the OP is way to complicated. This could hardly even be considered cooking, let alone rocket science.


I get the mac. butter at a local food co-op. I bet you could get it at an Earth Fare or Wholefoods equivalent. 

I keep on working on this recipe. I am trying to get most powerful and efficient firecrackers.  I can prepare the butter and sandwiches while the oven preheats.

I posted the new incarnation of firecrackers on the what to do with 5 grams of bud thread. 

Preheat the oven to 330 f
I grind in a coffee grinder. Add powdered cannabis to to natural peanut butter. I run the grinder with a small amount of vegetable oil to collect all of the trichomes left in the grinder. Poor the oil into the peanut butter. You need enough peanut butter for 5-6 cracker sandwiches, mix oil, peanut butter and cannabiscompletely, then microwave mixture for 7-10 seconds twice with plastic wrap over top. Graham Crackers work the best, break in half and make little sandwiches of the peanut butter oil and cannabis mixed together. I put the weed butter oil mixture in the fridge for an hour or so. The butter mixture needs the coolness to maintain its integrity and not run off the cracker.
Wrap sandwiches in squares of tin foil, shiny side out.
Place on cookie sheet and bake for 26 minutes.
Each sandwich will have approx 1 gram of cannabis, and this process will extract alot of the thc into the butter and oil. 
These will melt your face, be careful.


----------



## holderbaum129 (Dec 28, 2009)

when theyre cooking the aluminum foil wont burn the bottom of the cracker will it?


----------



## green fan (Dec 28, 2009)

holderbaum129 said:


> when theyre cooking the aluminum foil wont burn the bottom of the cracker will it?


Not at the above cooking time and temp. I get a lot of runoff that I scrape off the foil with a spoon, then eat. I guess you could say it is kinda burnt, but not black or charred in anyway. I don't think they would get much hotter than the 330 f. If it is too burnt for you start decreasing the time in 1 min. intervals. They are not delicious, but very stoney.

I store them in the tinfoil wrappers. I know they keep for at least a week. I would freeze for any longer.


----------



## jjchj100 (Feb 15, 2010)

just made these wit this recipe except thhe microwave part and i put some veggy oil in the pb...used 1 1/2 grams of some regs...esting them right now ill tell bout them later today


----------



## mailacedown (Jul 19, 2012)

A few days ago I made one and it worked really well. Last night I made one and ate half of it to make me just a little high, but it didn't work at all. The difference is I think I used less peanut butter, would that make it work less? Or is it just because I only ate half?


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 20, 2012)

mailacedown said:


> A few days ago I made one and it worked really well. Last night I made one and ate half of it to make me just a little high, but it didn't work at all. The difference is I think I used less peanut butter, would that make it work less? Or is it just because I only ate half?


If you did everything exactly the same both times, I think you answered your own question.


----------

